# Is my dog part coyote???



## BaileyDaisy

Hi everyone!
We rescued Bailey from a shelter. She and her two siblings were found in a cooler in a dump on an Indian reservation. We were told she is jack russell terrier mix, but lately we have been thinking she is part shepherd/coyote. What do you think??? She weighs about 33 pounds, stands about two feet tall. She has thin legs and loves to howl and "talk" .








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## 123fraggle

The color is all that I see that could make it part coyote, but my guess would be "no".


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

no. no coyote. here's a coyote for comparison.


----------



## misty073

I dont see a resemblance to a coyote...we have them here in our yard. Infact that is a nice pic of a coyote above...doesnt look like like the mangy ones we have here LOL.

I also read its quite rare to have a coyote dog mix, because of the way the coyotes are...they would sooner kill a dog than mate with it.


----------



## GypsyJazmine

Nope...No coyote there...Just another mixed breed.


----------



## Kyllobernese

We had a coyote x German Shepherd and it did not look at all like your dog. She just looked like a small finely built black and tan shepherd. My husband got her from a fellow who raised a Coyote and crossed it with his German Shepherd for what reason I do not know. She was an excellent cattle dog and a really smart little dog. I wish I had some pictures of her but that was before digital cameras came out.


----------



## Sakima

Chances are slim, only way to really tell is by DNA I geuss.

A lot of dogs can look like a wolf or coyote but are usually mixed breeds.

Either way that's an extremly adorable dog!


----------



## ErisAlpine

No, she does not even look remotely close and be glad she is not especially if you have small animals or livestock. A large majority of coy dog's eyes remain very coyote like, Your dog has a innocence in her eyes and she is very beautiful btw.


----------



## reinawolf360

no coyote, maybe shepherd/ husky? shepherd/aussie? or shpherd/wheaten coat terrier?


----------



## BaileyDaisy

Thank you for all of your replies and compliments on her  She is the best dog anyone could ask for and truly my buddy.  Whatever mix she is, she rocks !


----------



## BaileyDaisy

Ok Im back, I still think she is part coyote, check out this pic of a coyote/shepherd mix:









it looks so much like her.....


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

I don't think that is a coydog either. There is nothing about your dog or that dog that indicates coyote


----------



## shilorio

Kyllobernese said:


> We had a coyote x German Shepherd and it did not look at all like your dog. She just looked like a small finely built black and tan shepherd. My husband got her from a fellow who raised a Coyote and crossed it with his German Shepherd for what reason I do not know. She was an excellent cattle dog and a really smart little dog. I wish I had some pictures of her but that was before digital cameras came out.


hello please email me pictures of your dog,, im pretty sure my dog is part coyote, shes like a thiner minny shepherd, thank you so much ******


----------



## RonE

Please don't post your email address on the forum. You are making it way too easy for spammers to harvest and sell your address.

We have private messaging here.


----------



## hachna

misty073 said:


> I dont see a resemblance to a coyote...we have them here in our yard. Infact that is a nice pic of a coyote above...doesnt look like like the mangy ones we have here LOL.
> 
> I also read its quite rare to have a coyote dog mix, because of the way the coyotes are...they would sooner kill a dog than mate with it.


Hi misty,

your bella looks like minis x poodle (the face) very pretty dog

Hi BaileyDaisy,

No coyote!!!


----------



## lochraven

i just recently got a dog from a navajo indian rez that looks remarkably similar to your little one. her name is poyo, she's 6 mo. old, and we were told that she is a mix of border collie, german shepherd, some kind of husky/sled dog, and coyote. a vet in south eastern utah stated this, as did a vet in virginia who has experience with rez dogs. i'm not saying either my dog or yours is like half coyote or anything, but it's certainly possible that these dogs have one fourth, one eighth, or one sixteenth coyote in them. impossible to say for certain, but yours (and mine, i swear they're twins) looks a heck of a lot more like a coyote than any kind of poodle that's for sure.


----------



## Niraya

I now also see this thread is from last year! go me!
ETS for being ridiculous and posting


----------



## Abb19902003

I honestly think my rocky is part coyote we got him from my husbands pawpaw he lives way back in the woods lots of dogs runnin around I know for a fact that atleast 1 I the dogs are mixed with coyote because its identical to one except its blonde in color anyway my baby's ears gives it away I think and he's really long legged


----------



## CptJack

Abb19902003 said:


> I honestly think my rocky is part coyote we got him from my husbands pawpaw he lives way back in the woods lots of dogs runnin around I know for a fact that atleast 1 I the dogs are mixed with coyote because its identical to one except its blonde in color anyway my baby's ears gives it away I think and he's really long legged
> View attachment 52666


Does that mean my dog is part coyote? *DIES*









She howls and talks!

And! She has big ears!









Jack has big ears AND long legs!









I'm really, really not trying to be mean - but there is no. way. That dog is precious as can be and absolutely gorgeous, but looks no more like a coyote mix than a poodle does. S/he looks, frankly, like some kind of aussie or boreder collie cross to me. A really, really adorable one. But coyote's mixing with dogs is very rare; most coyotes will eat a dog before mate with it, and there's a basic problem with the TIME coyotes come into season as opposed to dogs. It's just really, really unlikely and if it did happen a mostly white, fluffy dog would not be the result. 

But again that's a gorgeous pup. 

I will never understand wy everyone wants to believe their dogs are mixed with wolves and coyotes, either, but that's another thread. 


(Also, just realized: Holy necro thread, batman).


----------

